# Automatic distance regulation ADR : DEFECTIVE!



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Automatic distance regulation ADR : DEFECTIVE! (I Need to disable ADR)*

The summer has come and the ADR’s radar overheats. I receive a massage : DEFECTIVE! . All cruise control functions are disabled.
That means I don’t have cruise control in the summer, Too bad.
I just want to know if it is possible to deactivate ADR while keeping the regular cruise control on using VAG-COM without any hardware change.
Any ideas? 



_Modified by Kuwaity at 2:13 PM 5-3-2009_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Automatic distance regulation ADR : DEFECTIVE! (Kuwaity)*

Hello:
I think it should be possible to do what you want by just recoding the engine controller to indicate that normal cruise control (rather than ACC) has been fitted.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

I will give it a try once I recieve a new VAG-COM cable.


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

Show off








....wishing ADR was even an option in NAR.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (mhoepfin)*

The newer phaeton is equipped with radar behind the vw logo (behind the radiator grill). The radars in mine are down near the fog lights.
I think VW found there are some problems with this position, so they moved it behind the logo.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

I used to have problems with the ADR, so I came back to this topic.
I still think that the problem is simply radar overheating. From this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4231252
Michael said that we can enable or disable ADR and the regular cruise control by entering 13647 or 11463 in “CODE II” in the engine controller (1).
I’m just not sure what will happen if those codes are not correct for my car.
I need HELP!


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re:*

Just scanned the ADR controller and found the following faults:

Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 E
Component: AC101 V8 6HP194 10 0334 
Coding: 0001451
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
11 Faults Found:
51577 - Unknown Error Code 
Unknown - 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Count: 11048
00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Count: 26
02002 - Heater for Distance Regulation Sensor (Z47) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
Freeze Frame:
01679 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Front Left 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
01680 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Front Right 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
01681 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Rear Left 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
01682 - ABS Wheel Speed Signal; Rear Right 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
51560 - Unknown Error Code 
Unknown - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Count: 93
51561 - Unknown Error Code 
Unknown - 012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
00472 - Control Module for Brake Boost (J539) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
Freeze Frame:
00003 - Control Module 
014 - Defective
Freeze Frame:
Count: 0

After clearing faults, 2 faults are still there:
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: None
Part No: 3D0 907 567 E
Component: AC101 V8 6HP194 10 0334 
Coding: 0001451
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
2 Faults Found:
00472 - Control Module for Brake Boost (J539) 
013 - Check DTC Memory
02002 - Heater for Distance Regulation Sensor (Z47) 
001 - Upper Limit Exceeded


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Kuwaity)*

If you open the control module for the brake booster, you can see what the fault reported there is, and possibly clear it. Once you clear it, that will remove the fault from the ADR controller.
I don't know if the 'overheat' fault is caused by the heater actually operating, or it is just a consequence of high ambient temperature. Probably the easiest way to find out would be to park the car in a garage (ideally underground, where it is cooler), allow the temperature of the vehicle to normalize, then scan the car again.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael,
I Cleared the fault in the brake booster module, the fault appears again. It seems that there is something wrong there too.
As you said, if I parked it in cool place, the system works for few minutes. 
Before checking the brake booster with the dealer, I want to disable the ADR completely and use the regular cruise control. There is no use of ADR here with the hot weather and driving style.

Previously, you told me to enter 13647 in “Coding II” in engine controller to disable the ADR, but I have not try it yet. 
Is it safe to enter this value without causing problems??


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Kuwaity)*

I believe so. If you are not at ease doing it yourself, take the car to your VW dealer and ask them to revert the system to "normal" cruise control (meaning, without ADR) using the VAS 5051 or 5052 diagnostic scan tool.
When the change is made using either one of those scan tools, it is done as a "guided function". The tool itself steps the technician through the process, and eliminates the possibility of error.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Re: (PanEuropean)*

Taking it to the dealer means alot of disscussion and time








Today the temp. was relatively lower and the system was perfect, I don't think that there are problems in the brake booster.
I will try to do it my self, but before I procede,does any one know if Ross-Tech staff can help me about this?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (Kuwaity)*

Perhaps post an inquiry in the VAG-COM Diagnostic Forum?
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

It did not work. I will try to contact the dealer.
Thanks Michael.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

Well the dealer can't do it too, he charged me about 60 USD for nothing.
Now I need to know what is the difference between my Phaeton (with ADR) and Phaeton without ADR. What do I need to change in order to make it like regular one? 
I need Help !

Thanks


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Kuwaity)*

Hi Ahmad:
Did you try changing the coding so that the cruise control reverts to normal cruise control operation without the ADR function? To the best of my knowledge, this is all you should have to do to revert the car to normal (non-ADR) operation.
Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hello Michael,
Yes I did it. It gives faults in brake booster controller, engine controller, CAN gateway, and ADR controller. It also shows “not available” in the instrument cluster. I can post the faults if you want.
I think the dealer did exactly the same, he said that he sent an email to Germany asking how to disable it, he said it is not possible. I asked him to send e mail to Dresden asking how to make my car with only CCS. But he did not call me back.
But this guy (he looks German, but not sure) seems to be unaware of the Phaeton systems, because I told him to do some hardware changes along with controllers recoding, he said something shocked me, “you need to replace the engine controller in order to use the CCS”! I told him we just have to simply recode the controller. So, as I expected, the dealer can’t help.
So if I want to do it myself, I need do at least the following:
-Recode engine controller
-Recode steering wheel controller (although it is not necessary)
-Recode the instrument cluster (not sure what is the correct coding)
-Remove ADR controller (is is what I need to know)
-Also I have to do something with brake booster system because it might be different than the regular one or it is not available at all.
Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Problem solved! 

First of all, thanks to the excellent member “Spacewalker”, owner of Touareg who sent me a private massage few weeks ago asking whether I have solved my issue with the ADR or not. Of course I couldn’t turn the ADR off because the lack of dealer support and members who “went Back” to CCS after ADR.

He instructed me how to deactivate the ADR in the Touareg (he did ADR retrofit) and told me it might be similar in the Phaeton. I found that the procedure is little different, any how he gave me a push to try again and find out how to do it.

In Short, You have to disconnect the black connecter from the brake booster controller, in this way you are disconnecting the ADR controller automatically since it is slave to the brake booster for security reasons. Then, refresh the CAN gateway so that it don’t remember the ADR and the brake booster any more, recode steering wheel controller for 6 buttons, finally deactivate the cruise control and activate the CCS using security access codes. There should be some access code for the transmission controller (there is fault in the scan for controller 2) but the CCS and the car works flawlessly right now.

Again Thanks Spacewalker and everyone tried to help.


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

2 years fight with something what VW made for better / comfortable drive


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hi Ahmad:

Nice to see you back in the forum again.

Thanks a lot for posting the explanation about the ACC modification, and also for posting the references on the other related threads.

Michael


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Spacewalker said:


> 2 years fight with something what VW made for better / comfortable drive


 
Well, It wasn’t a fight, it was more like disappointment because I wanted my car to be simpler not more complex 

You gave me interest again for something I ignored for few years, Thank you!


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

PanEuropean said:


> Hi Ahmad:
> 
> Nice to see you back in the forum again.
> 
> ...



Actually I hate to see posts with endless discussion without a solution, that’s why I updated all the posts I discussed about my ADR problem. It clear that this forum helped many Phaeton owners keeping their cars and not to sell it because of lack of dealers knowledge. 

Sometimes I think of trading my Phaeton for an S-Class, it is very famous here, you can see more S-Class cars than C-Class, Spare parts available everywhere and a lot of Garages have knowledge of the car. BUT I like to drive a rare, special car and I like the engineering design and the philosophy behind the Phaeton, in addition to the forum help, I may think again and trade my Phaeton for another new Phaeton, of course it will be without ADR ! 


Thanks


----------



## Zaphh (Jul 5, 2008)

If you buy a new one, the ADR will have turned into an ACC, and may well work in your temperatures...

P.


----------



## pri4eska (Oct 12, 2015)

*HI, from bulgaria*

I own a v10tdi Phaeton, having similar problem now - ADC not available, defective, brake booster fault.... and transmition problems. On rear gear the problems stop. When I put it on D, the problems start. I will try to repair it with deactivating, bet where can I find the security codes for the engine module (and every code also, cause I'm new in this)? Is there a site or.... you know them?


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

I think you have two separate problems, one with the ADR and one with the transmission or its switches.

You do not give much information about the symptoms, so please can you explain a little more?

Do you have a diagnostic scan?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

Just disconnect the black connecter from the brake booster controller located below windscreen in passenger side. 
Refresh the CAN gateway.
Recode steering wheel controller for 6 buttons.
Deactivate the cruise control and activate the CCS using security access codes with the help of dealer's VAS tool.

I couldn't do it with VAG COM.


----------



## EgliR (Apr 1, 2016)

*adaptive cruise control deactivation*

Dear Ahmad 

I have the same problem as you, and went to the dealer with your solution. They tried to do the ADR deactivation but this is impossible because they cannot becasue they do not have any security access code. They have an internet connection with the main server only, thus cannot make any manual change. Please, do you have any advice for this? 
Thank in advance for your help...

Egli 




Kuwaity said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> First of all, thanks to the excellent member “Spacewalker”, owner of Touareg who sent me a private massage few weeks ago asking whether I have solved my issue with the ADR or not. Of course I couldn’t turn the ADR off because the lack of dealer support and members who “went Back” to CCS after ADR.
> 
> ...


----------

